# Gasoline in the fuel tank.



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd also suggest purging the HPFP and the fuel rail and the return lines to the tank and fuel cooler. Gas does not have very good lubricating qualities and the pump and injectors can be damaged by a misfuel...


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't have anything to add except that sucks! Hope you get it all worked out. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sounds like you are doing the right thing. I would not stress too much, it's not​ a VW. My second CTD bought used had a prior mis-fuel and was run til it quit with many CELs, of course the selling dealership did not mention it.. found out from the servicing GM dealership. It seems to have no lasting damage. Just purge the fuel, replace filter. Stanadye is good too.. if deleted I hear 2 stroke oil is even better for lubricity.. you should be fine. CTD uses a pretty robust HPFP, unlike the 2009+ VWs.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with this, keep us posted how it turns out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Since you finished filling it with the correct fuel, the percentage of gasoline is quite small.
By draining it as best you can, I'd guess there would be on the order of two or three gallons of this contaminated mixture remaining.
Once refilled with diesel, I contend the percentage will be similar to the way diesel fuel was blended for cold weather back in the day.

I think you'll be fine from that point but be prepared for a CEL as the fuel is consumed......I'd consider topping off at 1/4 tank intervals two or three times, but I think you'll get away with nothing more than a real clean fuel system.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

All is well now. Used an inline fuel pump to empty what I could and refilled with fresh diesel. Near the fuel filter there is a connector/fitting from the filter to the hard line going forward. Black plastic quick connect type. I was able to make a fitting to hook the inline pump up there and pull through the filter and in tank pump. Was able to get 14 gallons out that way before sucking too much air. Slow but better than dropping the tank. Took about 20-25 minutes to fill a 5 gallon can. Changed the fuel filter and added 14 gallons back in. Cycled the key a bunch to purge the air. 

Stumbled a little and died the first start attempt but started and idled just fine on the second. Put about 40 miles on it and didn't notice any strange behavior. Never could get a hose down the neck so guessing the tank has a rollover valve in it.


----------

